# Clam Thermal X Jason Mitchel Elite



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Used once. Comes with a new tow bar. Has led lights inside and all the bells and whistles 
New is over 1100 if you can find one. 850 OBO located in strongsville 216-210-2485










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

About what does this thing weigh? Also, is there appreciative room in the tub for fishing gear when closed up or does the seats, frame, and canvass pretty much fill it up? Thanks


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

There is a ton of room in the sled. All your gear fits in the sled. No clue on the weight. I moved it around by myself but it’s heavy to get in a truck solo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

PapawSmith said:


> About what does this thing weigh? Also, is there appreciative room in the tub for fishing gear when closed up or does the seats, frame, and canvass pretty much fill it up? Thanks


120 lbs


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

My son is interested in this...you available this weekenput for us to check it out?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Yup Shoot me a text. 216-210-2485


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

SOLD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

